# Old Nikon manual lenses on DSLRs?



## TopLeftPixel (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Photography enthusiasts!

I'm new here and have been looking to buy a Nikon entry-level SLR, which I am sure with proper research and suggestions from all of you, I will make a fitting choice. 

One of the factors I am considering is the compatibility of the DSLR to old Nikon lenses. I have a few old Nikon lenses and would love to be able to use them on a DSLR. The lenses are featured below:

Standard Lens:






Another Standard Lens:





Micro Lens:





Wide Angle Lens:





Telephoto Lens:





Will I be able to use an entry-level Nikon SLR (D3000, D5000, etc) with any of these lenses or do I need a more advanced camera? Also, which lens adaptors will be appropriate for these lenses (if I can still use any of these, as they are quite old)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrBarney (Sep 1, 2010)

This help?
Nikon Lens Compatibility


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2010)

The "baby Nikons" D40,D40x,D60,D3000,D5000 can ALL use these old lenses, which range from the mid-1960's in the case of the oldest, the 135mm f/3.5 Nikkor-Q, and the 50mm 1.4 Nikkor-S....the 55mm Micro-Nikkor will work, as will the 50mm Series E,and the 35mm f/2. NO adapter is needed. You will not have light meter coupling, but these lenses will mount, stop down to shooting aperture automatically, and they will make photos. You will get the Green Dot focus confirmation feature however.


----------



## benlonghair (Sep 1, 2010)

If you're a Nikon shooter, bookmark that comparability chart. It's helpful, especially if you have a, as Derrel put it, baby Nikon. Basically you won't have control of the aperture. Shouldn't be that hard to work around. 

I'd actually like a lens like that 55.


----------



## TopLeftPixel (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful and informative. I feel more comfortable to go ahead and really purchase a Nikon DSLR. Still deciding, but I will update here when I do!


----------

